# اذابة النحاس و تفاعله مع الزئبق



## mah_zac (9 أبريل 2007)

اريد ان اعرف اذا كان هناك طريقة اخرى لاذابة النحاس و تنقيته و امكانية تفاعله مع الزئيق


----------



## mah_zac (9 أبريل 2007)

كيف ينقى النحاس يعد الاذابة؟


----------



## هيثم عبد الكريم (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا
رائع ومأجور انشاء الله


----------



## كويت جمايكا (3 يونيو 2007)

يتنقى مع الحراره +o2


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز 
السلام عليكم
النحاس يذوب بشكل سريع في حامض النيتريك وبعد الاذابة يمكن ترسيب النحاس باستخدام المرسب الكهربائي وفي حال تأكسد النحاس يسخن الى درجة 650 درجة مئوية مع امرار غاز الهيدروجين علية للتخلص من الاكسجين .


----------



## أبوعلي الكيماوي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## على نصر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*مراجع*

للبحث عن ذلك هناك موقع مخصص عن copper


----------



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع حلو
انشالله نلاقي اجابة شافية
مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## yasser82 (1 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

